# Stiffest/Most Responsive Boots



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Hey guys, looking at a new set of boots. Currently riding the Salomon Malamute. Really like them and their stiffness. Any other boots that are comparable in stiffness? Thanks.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

32 TM2s are pretty stiff, double boa, a great zip string for the liner AND an ankle strap. These things are prettty stiff and the tightest/snug liner I’ve ever worn


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

BoarderHack89 said:


> 32 TM2s are pretty stiff, double boa, a great zip string for the liner AND an ankle strap. These things are prettty stiff and the tightest/snug liner I’ve ever worn


Agree on these. But they have a large profile and might not fit the same size binding as other boots in the same shoe size. I speak from experience.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Donutz said:


> Agree on these. But they have a large profile and might not fit the same size binding as other boots in the same shoe size. I speak from experience.


 I’ve seen people say this, but I’ve squeezed size 11 into Union Force mediums with PLENTY of room to spare. See my last few posts with pics. Of course every brand is different but


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Why not just get another set of Malamutes? If you like them and they fit well, no need to swap.

If you go the 32 route, there are two types of TM2's, regular and XLT. The regular TM2 aren't as stiff as the XLT's, but they are lighter and still responsive and stiff.

If you want really stiff, TM2-XLT's are the way to go. They're like locking your feet into cement to ride, and now have that Velcro power strap thing which locks them down even more.

I have trouble getting my feet into XLT's until they're heat molded, they're that stiff. TM2's are pretty comfy with just a few days of riding. Both types pack out about half a size after about 15 days, so you'll want them to be really snug in the beginning.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

drblast said:


> Why not just get another set of Malamutes? If you like them and they fit well, no need to swap.
> 
> If you go the 32 route, there are two types of TM2's, regular and XLT. The regular TM2 aren't as stiff as the XLT's, but they are lighter and still responsive and stiff.
> 
> ...


Truth be told, I saw the Ride Insano boots online and they look awesome. I am considering buying another pair of the malamutes, but I'm not a fan of the new color scheme.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Ride Insanos are aptly named, definitely worth trying on to see if they'll work for you. I used to ride them, they feel like a cast to me now coming from fuses which are pretty firm already.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Phedder said:


> Ride Insanos are aptly named, definitely worth trying on to see if they'll work for you. I used to ride them, they feel like a cast to me now coming from fuses which are pretty firm already.


Awesome, I just got a brand new pair & I'm dyin' to try em


TT


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Or you can go AT boots. Atomic Backlands, they are so good, I bought a second pair; and should be good until at least 2030.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I did not find the 32 TM2 to be stiff at all, but they packed out more than expected and wound up too big. So, idk. I have Addidas Acerra which are pretty stiff, but the heel hold is only "meh"


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Anyone that says 32's are stiff has never ridden a stiff boot. 32 days they're done.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

phillyphan said:


> Hey guys, looking at a new set of boots. Currently riding the Salomon Malamute. Really like them and their stiffness. Any other boots that are comparable in stiffness? Thanks.


Comparable in stiffness are:


Vans Verse
K2 Thraxis
32 Focus Boa
Burton Driver X or Ion
Ride Insano

32 TM2 are NOT close to Malamutes. TM2 are pretty decent, and an almost perfect stiff-ish flex. But not at the level of those ^

Alternatively... you can get a stiff aftermarket liner and beef up almost any boot a bit...


----------



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

Maybe try Nidecker Talon if you're into BOA.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I think you have to differentiate between the regular TM2 and the XLT. F1EA's "almost perfect stiff-ish flex" is a great description of the regular TM2.

My 50+ day XLT's are significantly stiffer than my brand new regular TM2's. I originally bought the XLT's thinking they'd soften up to be like new TM2's, but nope. XLT's are stiffer, heavier, crampon compatible, and targeted for backcountry or people like me who fit best in 32's and want a stiff freeride boot.

And as for the pack-out, that's for real. My first five days in XLT's are borderline painful, then after that they pack out to a perfect size. If you're comfortable in TM2's when you buy them you'll hate them later, and they won't feel stiff at all because they're too big. It was kind of a gamble for me to buy them in the first place but I just trusted my Mondo size cause I got a good deal.

But neither is the boot I'd recommend if you're otherwise comfortable and like the Malamutes. Salomon boots fit a narrower foot than 32 unless you're in the wide Salomons, so I'd expect that unless you're jamming your foot into the Malamutes 32's are going to be sloppy.

And color -- well I have last year's Scott Stevens TM2's that are gold and ass brown. It looks like someone ate a bunch of corn and shit out the color pattern. But they fit my feet so screw it, optimize for fit and performance.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

dwdesign said:


> Maybe try Nidecker Talon if you're into BOA.


I have hylites and with 300+ days in em they're still nice & stiff.
I've had a tonne of boots(usually 3-5 a year)
These have been the best boots I've ever owned.
Definitely worth a look at.
Talons are even stiffer

TT


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

BoarderHack89 said:


> 32 TM2s are pretty stiff, double boa, a great zip string for the liner AND an ankle strap. These things are prettty stiff and the tightest/snug liner I’ve ever worn


To clarify, think this is referencing the XLT. I don't think the TM2 is that stiff, but I own the TM-2 XLT and they're pretty stiff. I don't think they're Malamute 10/10 stuff, but I'd say the 9/10 is about right. The flex stays burly too, after 15 days they're still pretty stiff.



Donutz said:


> Agree on these. But they have a large profile and might not fit the same size binding as other boots in the same shoe size. I speak from experience.


Also this. These boots are STUPID massive. I booted out for the first time in years on them. One of the reason I'm replacing them. A 10.5 won't fit in my size medium bindings, and I need to keep size larges on hand just so I can ride these.

Also crazy heavy, bootpacking in them wastes a lot of unnecessary energy.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yep, both ^^ are likely referring to TM2 XLT. Definitely stiffer and retain the flex a bit longer.

The rubber sole is heavier than the normal TM2 too. Normal TM2s are pretty light but very slippery.

I don't mind the profile. Most stiff boots also have a big profile. Except Ride Insano, but I'm sure they suffer from something else because they're not that popular hahah I've tried them but have never owned them.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks for all the info guys.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Can only do the women's 32 comparison. TM2 are mid-soft. XLT are stiff (and stayed like that so far, app. 80 days in use), MTB are REALLY stiff (their BC boot; it took my 20 days to decently break it in so it became endurably stiff, lol. 4th season in use for splitboarding). 

However, 32 are not good choice ifyou have a high instep/high arch. Look for a different brand in that case.
Hubby likes stiff boots, too, and was quite happy with Burton Driver X. Ride Insano was very narrow around ankle and softened up quite quickly (I had the same experience with the women's model).


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Driver x used to have an extra plastic tongue you could attach when the boot breaks in, dunno if they still do.


----------

